# Passed my medical



## Donaill (17 Dec 2004)

Hi folks. 

WOW. I just got the confirmation letter today. At first I was worried because usually bad news comes in letters. It was a letter from one of the medical officers letting me know that I had passed and there was no more restrictions on me. So hopefully, in the new year, I will find out when I get to go to basic.
For a guy in his mid 30's I feel stupid to be this excited but then again the military is something I always wanted to do.

Peace and Merry Christmas


----------



## Dreadnought (17 Dec 2004)

Hey man out of curiosity how long did it take to pass your medical the second time around?  Is it really then the first time or was this your first time?


----------



## jarko (17 Dec 2004)

You got a letter?? I never recieved a letter. :


----------



## Donaill (18 Dec 2004)

Hi Dreadnaught and Jarko.

 Time for reply on the second medical -- 3 to 4 weeks.

 Reason for 2nd medical... I had my application re-opened after a year. The origional was turned down because of a medication I was on at the time. I withdrew myself from it for a year and had a check up. I passed it and went back to the CFRC

Jarko... My first time was a rejection letter. Second time was a letter saying I passed.


----------

